# Ewe neck



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

I know and ewe neck is a conformation flaw but is it something that can be fixed through conditioning.

I've always thought of an ewe neck as a neck where the lower muscles are more developed that the top/crest/poll of neck. Am I correct?
And if I am then with proper training couldn't the neck become better muscled and no longer "ewed"?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

From what I understand (someone please correct me if I'm wrong...) an real ewe neck can be helped by correct muscling but depending on the severity of the conformation flaw, it may not go away completely.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I would have to agree, there are several confirmation flaws that can be fixed with proper weight and muscling. I've seen absolutely hideous horses go from that to absolutely gorgeous just because of muscling and weight gain. Depending on how bad the Ewe neck is, I definitely believe it can be helped.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The Horse's Neck Muscles

While this article is extremely short and refers to Icelandics specifically, it does show the neck muscles that come into play and how the functioning affects the way a horse uses it's neck. 

Yes, in most cases, proper training can fix it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I've always thought of 'ewe necks' as a product of incorrect training/equipment/pain. Didn't know it could be due to innate conformation too. IME & so far as I understood, 'ewe necks' can come about due to the horse being trained/ridden 'on the mouth' - that is, with too much pressure/focus on reins - &/or sore mouth, &/or sore back/badly fitting saddle, etc. So therefore, yes, they can definitely be 'fixed' with proper training & ensuring the horse is comfortable.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

From what I've heard a "true" ewe neck (actual structurally ewe) cannot be completely corrected and is one of the worse conformational flaws to deal with. 

Ewe necks that come about from incorrect riding/training can be fixed much more easily. It's just a matter of teaching the horse to use the correct muscles.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't believe that any conformation flaw can be truly fixed by conditioning, but certain imperfections can certainly be _hidden _or at least made less obvious when the horse has good muscle tone. Ewe necked horses will always be ewe necked, but proper conditioning can make it fill out more and give it a nicer shape. A horse that doesn't have that genetic flaw never will, even when he's out of shape.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Horses can show a "fake" ewe neck due to incorrect muscling caused by incorrect riding. Racehorses are a prime example of this.


----------

